# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Bar Pizza

## Hawke

Good afternoon. A bit of a way out there topic. Wondering if anyone here ever lived near or in Stoughton MA. The reason being I grew up there and truly believe there is a restaurant that makes the best bar pizza in the world. My oldest son was a Naval pilot ,and he has met many people in his travels that never lived there but know about this pizza. There is one man who has 50 frozen pizzas delivered every Christmas. Just testing the chances of someone knowing what I'm talking about. There is no prize going with the correct answer.

----------


## Hawke

Just thought of someone. Wonder if James Holzhauer the amazing champian on Jeopardy knows the answer?

----------


## BillV

> Good afternoon. A bit of a way out there topic. Wondering if anyone here ever lived near or in Stoughton MA. The reason being I grew up there and truly believe there is a restaurant that makes the best bar pizza in the world. My oldest son was a Naval pilot ,and he has met many people in his travels that never lived there but know about this pizza. There is one man who has 50 frozen pizzas delivered every Christmas. Just testing the chances of someone knowing what I'm talking about. There is no prize going with the correct answer.




Town Spa......

----------


## Hawke

> Town Spa......



That is the answer. Are you from the area.

----------


## Disco

When you will visit Rome, go to this pub&bar https://romecitynow.com/birreria-macroni

----------


## stbartshopper

What great trivia! A prize is deserved!

----------

